# Gußformen-Pool einrichten?



## Platti (13. März 2002)

Hi Leuts,

viele von uns gießen ihre Pilker selbst. Gute Gußformen sind nicht billig und liegen die meiste Zeit des Jahres unbenutzt in irgendwelchen Ecken. Wie wär´s, wenn wir einen Gußformen-Pool gründen würden. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass wir eine Datei erstellen, in der jeder interessierte seine Form(en) einstellen und beschreiben kann. Jedem Pool-Mitglied stehen dann die Formen der anderen Mitglieder zur Verfügung. Ist natürlich bißchen Vertrauenssache. Was haltet ihr davon?

Platti

Liste steht auf Seite 2


----------



## Albatros (14. März 2002)

Hi Platti#h

ob man dafür extra einen Pool einrichten muß, weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt? Ich denke dabei auch an den Aufwand sowas einzurichten. Was ähnliches hatten wir auch schon mal mit den Seekarten, ist leider auch im Sande verlaufen. Die Idee, die Formen zu tauschen ist natürlich sehr gut. Wenn man bereits seit längerem dem AB angehört, kennt man natürlich schon viele Leute, die man mal per PN anfragen könnte, nach so einer Form. Also, wir haben uns heute auch ne Form bestellt, ist ne Pilkerform Fisch3 von Hakuma. Wie gesagt, war nur mal meine Meinung. Aber mal schauen, was die anderen sagen


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

Hi Albatros,

hab mir heute die Norwegen 1 und 2 bestellt. Haut ganz schön in die schwarze Angelkasse. Ich würde mir auch ganz gern noch ein paar schwerere aus der Norwegen 3 gießen. War mir aber einfach zu teuer (vor allem so auf ein´ Schlag). Deshalb meine ich schon, sone irgendwie bißchen organisierte Form wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Über PN geht das natürlich auch, aber da hast du kaum Überblick. Naja, schaun ´mer mal. Tschüs, Detlev

Platti


----------



## Schulti (14. März 2002)

Ich hab&acute; zwar keine Form zum Pilkergießen, aber für 10 gramm Kugelblei und Birnenblei (unterschiedliches Gewicht) mit Ösen hät&acute; ich welche!!


----------



## Guen (14. März 2002)

Hi Platti ,super Idee #6 !Man könnte ja ne Übersicht erstellen ,aus der hervorgeht wer welche Formen besitzt ,der Rest könnte  dann per PN laufen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guest (14. März 2002)

Moin,

ich habe die Erahrung gemacht, dass man fast immer hinter den Ausleihern herlaufen muss um die Formen zurück zu bekommen.
Ich habe die Formen "Norwegen 1, 2 und 3".

MfG

Clint


----------



## wulfy3 (14. März 2002)

Hi Mitbastler,
wenn mehrere Boardys in einer Region wohnen könnte man ja auch ne Gießsession starten. Kein Problem mit dem Hinterherrennen und gleichzeitig ein Erfahrungsaustausch was das gießen, das Material, die Formen und das Lackieren angeht. Ich komme z. B. aus Hamburg. Wer Lust hat soll sich melden.
Gruß Wulfy3 :g


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2002)

*Tauschbörse*

Hallo Gewichteproduzenten, Zinnschmelzer, Glockengießer, Pilkerkünstler und Fischdiebe!

Ich finde eine Tauschbörse für Formen und Material super. Wenn man tauscht, dann kann man auch davon ausgehen, daß man seine Form wiederbekommt, denn sonst behält man einfacht die fremde als Pfand. Ich habe meine Form auch schon mal verliehen und den Typen 2 Jahre lang nicht gesehen. Machte aber nichts denn so oft die Form auch nicht. Irgentwann habe ich sie stark verändert wiederbekommen. Nein sie war nicht kaputt sondern total verbessert worden: Stifte zum Einlegen der Drähte, komplett auspoliert, Stifte die das auseinanderfallen der Teile verhindern und dazu noch einen riesen Satz an damit gegossenen super gearbeiteten Pilkerrohlingen und zusätzlich Olievenbleie von fast 10Kg aus bestem Blei/Antimon/Zinn. So kann´s eben auch sein - dafür hatte er sich natürlich eine Kolektion selbstgebundene Fliegen verdient.
Eine Gieß-Session oder Tauschsession finde ich daher eine tolle Idee.

Meine Aluform hat 5 Gußnester mit Heringspilkern von 60-150 g, wer will sie sich ausleihen?

Björni


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

das Interesse scheint ja da zu sein. Ich schlage vor, ich sammle erst mal, wer welche Form hat. Die Liste stell ich dann einfach hier rein. Dann müssten wir überlegen, wie wir die Ausleihe am dümmsten organisieren. Also, wer da mitmachen will, bitte einen kurzen Beitrag schreiben. Nicht vergessen, vorhandene Gußformen zu beschreiben. Bis dann

Platti


----------



## hecht24 (14. März 2002)

:m:m:m


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

@Hecht24

Ja wunderbar, so langsam läppert sich´s doch. ich fang schonmal an, die Liste zu tippen. Tschüs

Platti


----------



## Albatros (14. März 2002)

Hi Achim,

siehst, da haben wir ja schon den Obmann für die Liste der Bleigußformen:m Mach das mal so, ist ne gute Idee. Wenn mal jemand was braucht, wendet er sich zuerst an Dich und fragt ab, wer welche Form hat. Danach kann man sich persönlich mit demjenigen auseinandersetzen und gg. die Form tauschen#6
Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch mit einfachen Mitteln möglich, so ne Liste fest im Board zu integrieren;+

@Clint Word

klaro, mit dem Ausleihen ist das immer so eine Sache. Persönlich habe ich hier im Board aber nur allerbeste  Erfahrungen gemacht. Jeder hilft jedem und so soll es sein#6


----------



## Jo (14. März 2002)

Servus

super Idee von Platti. Ich hab die Norwegen 3 (300,400 u. 500g). 
Hamburg ist mir zu weit. Also Tauschbörse .... oder Gieß-Session im Süden.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

Hi Detlev,

kann ich die Liste nicht hier reinstellen und du ziehst die nach oben? Wär doch vielleicht das einfachste, oder? Gruß

Achim


----------



## Albatros (14. März 2002)

Hi Achim,

so geht es natürlich auch. Den Beitrag wieder nach oben holen, kannst Du natürlich auch selber mußt nur einen Beitrag in diesem Thread schreiben. Es kann natürlich passieren, daß man den Beitrag ständig nach oben holen muß, bevor er wieder im Nirwana verschwindet, siehe Linkliste im Forum "Günstig kaufen und Tips". Also, immer schön dranbleiben


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

Hi Detlev,

ich seh´schon, mein altes Talent, mir Arbeit heranzuschaffen. Aber es ist ja, denk ich, auch nur jetzt in der Vorsaison, wo jeder seine Ausrüstung komplettiert, wirklich aktuell. Den Sommer über wird der Bedarf nicht so hoch sein. Wir kriegen das schon hin.

Achim


----------



## havkat (14. März 2002)

Moin, Moin!
Norwegen 1-3 (150-500g).


----------



## Platti (14. März 2002)

@ Jo

Ich denke, meine Norwegen 1 und 2 werden am Wochende kommen. Paar Tage werd ich zum gießen brauchen (muß erstmal paar Versuche machen). Wenn du sie dann ausleihen möchtest, können wir ja die Tauschbörse eröffnen. Gruß

Platti


----------



## Robert (14. März 2002)

Hi,

Gute Idee, ich hab mehrere Eigenbauformen aus Silikon.
Pilkergewichte von 60-300g.

@Jo,

Hamburg ist mir auch zu weit, aber für ne Süddeutschland - Gießsession jederzeit zu haben.

Tschau

Robert


----------



## siegerlaender (15. März 2002)

Hakuma Norwegen 3 (300/400/500 gr.)
Hakuma Fisch 2 (300/400/500 gr.)
Hakuma Naturköderblei Kugel (350/450/800 gr.)
Thomas Kubiak Hering (75/90/110/130/160 gr.)


----------



## Schulti (15. März 2002)

@Hecht 24
Welche Formen für Grundblei wären denn das?

@all
Hat jemand &acute;ne Form für Karpfenblei (Anti Tangle)???


----------



## silurus (15. März 2002)

*Pilkergussformenausleihundtauschliste*

#h Hallo Platti!

Zwar kann ich nicht mit Formen dienen, aber trotzdem ein kleiner Tip, wie man "Ausleihschlafmützen" wirksam bekämpft:
Einfach in die Tauschliste Namen der Ausleiher sowie das Ausleih- und Rückgabedatum mit aufnehmen. Die Blöße wird sich sicher keiner geben ... :q


----------



## Schulti (15. März 2002)

@ silurus
Spitzen Idee!!#6


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2002)

*Bayerischer Wald?*

Hallo Leute
Hamburg ist doch gar nicht so weit oder fischt Ihr mit 500g Pilks im Bayerischen Wald oder in der Rhön? Ich meine dazu müßt Ihr doch schon hoch ans Meer, warum nicht mal zusammen Blei in die Formen plätschern lassen?

Ich habe anzubieten: Airbrushkompressor, Pistole und dieverse Lacke. Diese kann ich aber leider nicht verleihen (zu teuer und empfindlich!!!), aber Ihr könnt sie mit mir zusammen benutzen, ich zeige euch wie das geht (Hamburg oder Buxtehude).

Pilker Aluform von Hakuma 60-150g, selbstgebastelte ca100g Krallenblei, Holzform für Tonnenbleie-Wirbelbleie (Endbleie) ca. 20-200Gramm

Ach ja: In der Liste müßte immer stehen, ob die Formen zur Zeit verliehen sind oder noch zu haben sind, geht das? Anschrift und Telenummern nicht vergessen! Bild der Rohlinge zu der jeweiligen Form wären auch nicht schlecht, denn gerade bei Pilkern spielt das die wesentliche Rolle...

Gruß Björni
 :z


----------



## hecht24 (15. März 2002)

:g  :g  :g


----------



## hsobolewski (15. März 2002)

Hallo.
Das ist ein sehr guter einfall. Es sollte aber jeder der sich beteilig auch angeben woh er zuhause ist. Den verschicken ist woll nicht das beste. Ich selber habe eine große auswahl an Bleigussformen. Pilker, Jigköpfe und Grundpleis. Es sind halt eine ganze Menge, darum Frags hald einfach an. Ich Wohne in Manching,. Das ist in der Nähe von Ingolstadt.


----------



## Platti (15. März 2002)

*Gußformen-Liste*

Hi Leuts,

ich bin dabei, die Liste zu erstellen. Am praktikabelsten wird es sein, den Nickname der Member, die mitmachen wollen, den Wohnort und die vorhandenen Formtypen anzugeben. Dann kann jeder mit dem wohnortnächsten geeigneten Formenbesitzer per PN in Kontakt treten und genaueres vereinbaren. O.K.? Ich werde jetzt per PN die Wohnorte abfragen, soweit sie nicht im Profil stehen. Sobald ich die Orte habe, steht die Liste hier drin. Bis dann

Platti


----------



## Platti (15. März 2002)

*Gußformenliste*

Member (Nickname)                  Wohnort            Form

Platti,         Monheim am Rhein,        Norwegen 1 und 2


Albatros,                 Emden,         Hakuma Fisch 3


Schulti,         ,                      Kugelblei/Birnenblei


Clint Word,          Nähe Osnabrück, Norwegen 1,2,3


Bondex,              Hamburg,        Heringspilker 60-150Gr


hecht24,             Espelkamp,      Jigs, Grundbleie,
                                   Brandungsbleie,
                                   Küstenpilker, Norwegen 2


Jo,                  Holledau,       Norwegen 3


havkat,              Lübeck,         Norwegen 2,3


Robert,              Amberg,         Silikonformen für
                                   Pilker 60 - 300 Gr


Siegerlaender,       Siegen,        Norwegen 3
                                    Hakuma Naturköderblei
                                    bis 800 Gr
                                   Th.Kubiak Hering bis 
                                   160 Gr

Keule,              Bardowick,       Hering von Hakuma,
                                     50 - 130 Gramm,
                                     5 Nester

Bellyboatangler,    Lübeck,          Brandungsbleie
                                     (Torpedo), 85 - 175g  




Ich will zusehen, dass ich die Liste immer ergänzt kriege. Bis dann

Platti


----------



## Platti (15. März 2002)

Warum Ist das so gequetscht?????  ;+  :e


----------



## Albatros (15. März 2002)

Hi Achim#h

änderst Du bei mir mal Norwegen3, in Fisch3 von Hakuma  Deine Liste sieht ja schon mal vielversprechend aus#6 Bearbeiten kannst nur Du sie selber, oder die zuständigen Mods Schulti u. Franky. Also, noch ein büschn üben dann klappt das schon :m


----------



## Platti (15. März 2002)

Ja Massa ich alles machen


----------



## Albatros (15. März 2002)

siehst, halst man sich erst mal Arbeit auf... Das haste nun davon, aber man macht es ja gerne


----------



## siegerlaender (17. März 2002)

Platti, Hakuma Fisch2 kannste bei mir streichen. Hab die Form heute verkauft.


----------



## Platti (18. März 2002)

Hi Leuts,

meine Norwegen 1 und 2 sind ab 10. April für eine Gießsession bei Jo. 

Bitte noch mehr Member ihre Formen mitteilen. So ist unser Pool noch bißchen schwach auf der Brust.

Platti


----------



## Jo (18. März 2002)

Und meine ist unterwegs zu Platti

Gruß

Jo


----------



## Platti (21. März 2002)

Hi Jo,

Dein Prachtstück (ich meine die Form  :q )ist heil bei mir angekommen. Die Schmelzanlage ist schon unter Feuer. Bis dann

Platti


----------



## Keule (13. April 2002)

Moinse zusammen, 

die Tauschbörse ist ne SUPER-IDEE! 
Bei Super Ideen muß man sich ja anschliessen:

Ich hab die Herings-Form von Hakuma.
5 Nester mit je 50 Gramm, 70 Gr., 90 Gr., 110 Gr. und 130 Gramm. 
Die fertigen Pilker haben schon so manchen Dorsch auf die Planken geholt!  

Gruß Keule


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. April 2002)

Habe zwei Brandungsformen (Torpedo)mit je 2 Kammern. 

1 Form 85/115 g
2 Form 150/175 g

Als Ösen benutze ich einfache Dachkampen. Halten immer. Müssen nur etwas gebogen werden. 
So sehen die Bleie aus:


----------



## Jo (14. April 2002)

Servus Leute,

der Gußformenpool funktioniert prima. Ich hab jetzt grad am
Samtag über 100 Pilker gegossen (Norwegen 1, 2 und 3). Die beiden kleinen Formen sind von Platti...und gehen jetzt am Montag wieder zurück.
Sind da sonst noch Aktionen gelaufen?
Berichtet doch darüber!

viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Albatros (14. April 2002)

Hi Jo#h

unsere Hakuma Fisch3 geht die Tage auch zu Platti. Selber brauchen wir im Moment nichts, da wir unsere Gießsession bereits beendet haben und somit für Norge gerüstet sind, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Supporter (1. Mai 2002)

Wer ist so nett,und würde mir,Norwegen 2+3 leihen?Freue mich auf pm


----------



## Albatros (16. Juni 2002)

Beitrag war im Nirwana verschwunden, hole ihn nur noch mal wieder nach oben


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Juni 2002)

Moin,
hab lange überlegt, ob ich mich hier beteiligen soll.
Hab zu viele schlechte erfahrungen mit dem verleihen von Gegenständen.

Falls sich ausleiher aber verpflichten 
1. eine Kaution (30€) auf meinem Kto. zu hinterlegen
(Die meissten Formen in deinem Pool brauch ich eh nicht und das spart so Porto)
2. Keinerlei veränderungen an meinen Formen vorzunehmen (alles schon erlebt, mit dem Erfolg, daß meine Ösen nicht mehr sauber Giessen) :e 
Kannst Du noch folgende Formen aufnehmen:
Naturköderbleie (&quot;Bo-Pedo&quot; extrem wenig Hänger!!!)in 12oz(350g) 1lbs(450g) 1,5lbs(680g) und 2lbs(900g) 
4-kantige Brandungsbleien in 6oz(170g) &quot;aquapedo&quot; (8oz kommt neu nächstes mal GB) 
Genoppte Ringbleie in 8oz(220g) 12oz(350g) und 1lbs(450g) top zum Treibangeln auf platte in starker Strömung
Kontakt: das.bitterboese@web.de
Wohne Übrigens DO-MK(NRW)

Just Monsters
Holgi


----------



## fraju (18. Juni 2002)

hallo platti!

versuch doch mal für deine liste eine tabelle so in der form:
<table width=100% cellpadding=10><tr><td class=&quot;xmpcode&quot; bgcolor=#FFFFE0><pre>
&lt;table border&gt;
    &lt;tr&gt;
      &lt;th&gt;Kopfzelle: 1. Zeile, 1. Spalte&lt;/th&gt;
      &lt;th&gt;Kopfzelle: 1. Zeile, 2. Spalte&lt;/th&gt;
      &lt;th&gt;Kopfzelle: 1. Zeile, 3. Spalte&lt;/th&gt;
    &lt;/tr&gt;
    &lt;tr&gt;
      &lt;td&gt;Datenzelle: 2. Zeile, 1. Spalte&lt;/td&gt;
      &lt;td&gt;Datenzelle: 2. Zeile, 2. Spalte&lt;/td&gt;
      &lt;td&gt;Datenzelle: 2. Zeile, 3. Spalte&lt;/td&gt;
    &lt;/tr&gt;
    &lt;tr&gt;
      &lt;td&gt;Datenzelle: 3. Zeile, 1. Spalte&lt;/td&gt;
      &lt;td&gt;Datenzelle: 3. Zeile, 2. Spalte&lt;/td&gt;
      &lt;td&gt;Datenzelle: 3. Zeile, 3. Spalte&lt;/td&gt;
    &lt;/tr&gt;
&lt;/table&gt;
</pre></td></tr></table>
das sieht dann etwa so aus:<table border>
    <tr>
      <th>Kopfzelle: 1. Zeile, 1. Spalte</th>
      <th>Kopfzelle: 1. Zeile, 2. Spalte</th>
      <th>Kopfzelle: 1. Zeile, 3. Spalte</th>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td>Datenzelle: 2. Zeile, 1. Spalte</td>
      <td>Datenzelle: 2. Zeile, 2. Spalte</td>
      <td>Datenzelle: 2. Zeile, 3. Spalte</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td>Datenzelle: 3. Zeile, 1. Spalte</td>
      <td>Datenzelle: 3. Zeile, 2. Spalte</td>
      <td>Datenzelle: 3. Zeile, 3. Spalte</td>
    </tr>
</table>

gruß frank


----------



## fraju (18. Juni 2002)

noch ein kleiner tip:

vieleicht kann man das auch anderweitig zugänglich machen (extra bereich außerhalb des eigentlichen forums), da ist dann die verwaltung leichter und man kann ggf sogar eine kleine datenbank dafür erstellen. damit nicht jedesmal der moderator oder ein anderer verantwortlicher gefragt werden muß, wo ist welche form... oder sich die pm`s in grenzen halten...

frank


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juli 2002)

Habe wieder bei Ebay zugeschlagen und mir 4 neue Formen zugelegt. Werde sie nächste Woche bekommen und dann sind erstmal Gießmarathons angesagt. Pilkerform 40/50 g, 1 Brandungsform 120-150-180-200g, Sargbleiform bis 10-50 g und Sargbleiform 80-150g. Den Vorschlag von geraetef. finde ich gut. Kaution sollte aber pro Form bei 50 € liegen. Bei verschanden der Form muß der Ausleiher die Form ersetzen und die &quot;kaputte&quot; Form wird einer Angelgruppe für schwererziehbare Jugendlicher gespendet. :q  Man sollte Ausleihgebühren für jede Form erheben und diese als Spende an das AB abführen! :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Juli 2002)

Ach Du warst das, der mich da so dreist Überboten hat. 
Mach das bitte nie wieder! :c 
Ich möchte das aber mal zum Anlass nehmen, Vorzuschlagen eine Bietergemeinschaft zu gründen, um den Gussformenpool zu erweitern. Formen werden dann zentral gelagert (bei Platti z.B.) und bei bedarf Verschickt. Einkaufskosten durch alle geteilt, die am Pool teilnehmen. Denn mir ist es zumeist zu teuer für eine Form, die ich vielleicht ein mal im Jahr Brauche, über 20 euros hinzulegen. So könnte man dann aber auch durchaus mal an seltenere Formen kommen, ohne sich Dumm und Dusselig zu zahlen.

Los, macht meinen Vorschlag Runter!
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Juli 2002)

Habe auch nicht alle Formen bekommen, die ich haben wollte. Bei Ebay sind die sargblei formen für 49,50 und 51 € weggegangen. Die Sargbleiformen habe ich außerhalb Ebay gekauft vom Verkäufer. Und wesentlich billiger. Warte jetzt nur noch auf meine Formen. Müßten nächste Woche eintreffen! :q


----------



## Platti (29. Juni 2003)

Muss wohl mal hochgeholt werden. Ist ja Gusszeit.

Gruß Platti


----------



## cyberlover (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Minden NRW, und fahre die letzte August und die erste Septemberwoche nach  Norge.

Ich bin gerade kräftig dabei mir Formen aus Gips zu bauen, also quasi die im Angelladen gekauften pilker zu kopieren.
Ich konnte leider noch nicht testen, ob dass auch so funktioniert, wie ich mir das gedacht habe, aber wenn, dann kann man die Formen auch mit in den Pool aufnehmen. 
Ich glaube Hecht24 wohnt hier gleich um die Ecke, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen und ne runde quatschen, übers pilker bauen.
Bin nämlich ziemlicher Newbie in dem Bereich.
Achso, noch ne Frage:  Ihr redet von Silikonformen, sind die selbst gebaut?? Wenn ja, wo habt ihr das Silikon dafür her, ich würde dies auch gern mal versuchen, denn auf dieser Seite gibts ne richtig gute Anleitung: http://www.dorschfestival.de/  unter Hobbykeller und dann Abgekupfert.

Bis denn


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2003)

Moin Gerrit,

das ist Bastelsilikon, was es im "normalen" Bastelmarkt gibt. Unser Partner Hakuma hat allerdings auch eine Art "Silikon" im Programm. 
Christian Kube hat uns fürs Magazin mal etwas nettes zusammengestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/index.php?id=hakuma


----------



## cyberlover (4. Juli 2003)

Na ja, bei Hakuma hab ich schon geguckt, aber wenn du dir das Replikator-Set kaufst, dann kannste dir gleich die Metallformen bei Hakuma bestellen.

Für meine Begriffe ist das etwas teuer, darum probier ich mal, ob ich das irgendwie alleine hinkriege, aber so viel Zeit hab ich ja nicht mehr bis zum Urlaub!

Nun dann...


----------



## Diskus (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Platti,
habe noch keine Pilker Form aber eine Form für Birnenblei
180 g und 370 g, kannst mich gerne in der Liste aufnehmen.

Gruss Rainer


----------

